# Why do they run ferrys to get to Port A instead of building an effing bridge?



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

I have debated this while waiting in line for the ferry for years, some friends say its costs, or environmental reason or boat traffic, others say it is just part of the Port A experience. I cant see a valid reason why we cant build a big honking 10 lane bridge to span the water, I mean this is the USA not Cambodia. The costs of running ferrys for an infinate period of time has to be more than building a bridge. Thoughts, ideas, facts would all be appreciated.


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

I was there 2 weeks ago....and wondered that while waiting in 40 min line

think about gas/maintainance.....crew of 10 plus daily......it adds up


----------



## Bird_Dog (Apr 7, 2008)

After yesterday I vote for a bridge!!! holy Sh** that ferry line in long


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Just go through corpus and padre over the causeway. Or go late at night. No wait.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

It would have to be one big draw bridge to allow the ships to pass through there correct ? They may not have the funds to do a project like that...and think of the mess trying to orchestrate the ferries while they're building a bridge. I guess they could build it to the right of where the ferries cross....not sure. Just spit balling. I vote for bridge as well.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*One Tall Bridge*

to be able to pass stuff like this underneath it. So tall, it probably wouldn't ramp off until near the beach.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I've only been there once and had that exact question. When you take the ferry in Galveston, at least the ride is long enough that it's almost worth the wait. The ferry ride to and from Port A is so short, a bridge seems to make a lot of sense.


----------



## Slackr (Jul 13, 2009)

Its a Port A thing. Traffic is usually only bad on the weekends and holidays when the population of Port A booms due to terrorists(tourists).


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

I understood it to be a right of way issue - they'd need to purchase a BIG chunk of land on both sides to make that happen. LBS is right on the money too.

swifty


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

What about a tunnel?


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Problem Solved - Floating Bridge


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

LBS said:


> to be able to pass stuff like this underneath it. So tall, it probably wouldn't ramp off until near the beach.


OK, so build a tunnel?


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*Maybe...*



goatchze said:


> OK, so build a tunnel?[/QUOT
> 
> I don't know anything about tunnels but it seems like an unreasonable approach for a coastal island when you think about dealing with water tables, tides, tropical storms, and lack of space on either side of the ICW.
> A floating swing bridge would be more of a pain in the arse than the ferries, considering the volume of traffic that passes thru the ICW at Port A, and how often the bridge would have to be closed off to road traffic to let vessels pass....and that's IF they could build one strong enough to deal with the swift currents and span of the ICW in that spot.
> ...


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

they need a machine like they had in the " the fly" movies..............


----------



## fishingfred (Jul 16, 2007)

nwappleby said:


> they need a machine like they had in the " the fly" movies..............


Then everyone would end up with a fly head!!!!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Yes, a bridge would have to be as tall as the harbor bridge to allow ships to pass... The distance is not great enough to allow for a bridge this tall because it would be to steep... This time of year just go around..Takes about an hour


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

batmaninja said:


> I have debated this while waiting in line for the ferry for years, some friends say its costs, or environmental reason or boat traffic, others say it is just part of the Port A experience. I cant see a valid reason why we cant build a big honking 10 lane bridge to span the water, I mean this is the USA not Cambodia. The costs of running ferrys for an infinate period of time has to be more than building a bridge. Thoughts, ideas, facts would all be appreciated.


Stop complaining and enjoy the ferry ride.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

* Can you show a picture of a "effing bridge**"?
*


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

While a bridge would be nice, there's oil equipment going out occasionally that is a lot taller that the tankers and cargo ships. We just avoid Port A this time of year. Looking forward to catching whiting in the surf next month, after all the kiddos go back to school. I hate sitting in that damned ferry line!


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

They would not construct a bridge shorter in height than the existing harbor bridge. For that one, the road deck is approximately 140’ above sea level and there is a proposal to replace it with a taller bridge that would let bigger ships and cruise ships enter the harbor. 

Most likely, the largest allowable grade for a bridge would be 6%. That would require about 2350’ to get from 140’ in the air down to ground level. That would be somewhere around Harper St and W Avenue A on the island if the bridge was a straight shot across. 

If it followed the existing alignment of 361, there would be no way to access most of the side streets and businesses that currently front it.

It is pretty much a 100% guarantee that they won’t allow a bridge to come through and destroy wetlands, so if a bridge was built, it would have to be where existing streets/homes/businesses are and a large portion of the island’s roadway network would have to be reconfigured to work with the bridge.

I am guessing that TxDOT does not want to pay for additional right-of-way, telling businesses & residents they will have their properties taken away & buildings demolished and then pay astronomical construction costs for a bridge all because someone on 2coolfishing is tired of waiting in the ferry line and wants them to build an effing bridge, lol.

There’s no way they’ll build a tunnel either. You’ll still have the same issue with maximum grades and just say the roadway of the tunnel is 80’ below sea level, you will still need about 1350’ to get back up to ground level at 6%. Plus, being less than a mile from the gulf, the thing would flood for sure during a hurricane or tropical storm.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

I am not complaining about the ferry, maybe the lines a little. I am trying to look out for the residents and business's of PA. Correct me if I am wrong here but aren't they the ones funding the ferry's? With ferry's, fuel, maintenance, workers, electricity, insurance etc. that can't be cheap, seems like sooner or later you would have to look into other alternatives. I now see why a bridge and tunnel doesn't work but I feel like there is a better alternative than a fricking ferry, I mean hell scientist were able to make a clear Pepsi!


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

No funds for a big draw bridge. The Ferry is as good as any.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

They actually looked at the tunnel idea about 2 or 3 yrs ago, Brian pretty well nailed it. I own a place out there and just go thru Corpus if I get to the island after 3pm during the summer. There was talk about building a frequent flyer ferry type deal where you would pay for a yearly pass that would allow you to pull up in a separate lane and board a ferry just for those people who bought the pass.......not sure where that ended up.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

After all the hullabalu in the 2008 elections about dearly departed Ted Stevens Bridge to Nowhere in Alaska, I doubt if there is a politico from the state of Texas that would ask for the funds.
A bridge that would cross that particul shipping lane would be for sure a "Big Frickin" bridge.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Slackr said:


> Its a Port A thing. Traffic is usually only bad on the weekends and holidays when the population of Port A booms due to terrorists(tourists).


Come on vacation - Leave on probation!


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Batmaninja --- Good question about the bridge, but why the rude "efffen" comment? 

And LBS is right on his take, building the offshore rigs is big money to the coastal bend community, several thousand direct jobs, and much more that trickles down. No bridge tall enough to let those rigs go underneath will ever be seriously considered. 

I live in Corpus, and certain times of the year you just don't go to Port A.


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

Thank your lucky stars. If there is ever a bridge there, then there would never be a place to park on the beach.


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

The ferry is run by the state IIRC.
Think of it as a built-in crowd control .


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

More ferries and more landings.


----------



## fiftypesos (Aug 2, 2009)

The main reason a bridge is not built there most likely is due to economics. A bridge their would most be in the cost range of $250-$300 a square foot. This would be the bridge only and would not include the cost of foundations, approaches, retaining walls, time related overhead, sound walls etc... . The price could very well be 1.5 billion plus dollars.


The new San Francisco - Oakland Bay bridge is costing in the neighborhood of 7 billion dollars.


----------



## Getursmokeon (Jan 18, 2010)

My brother in law is the asst. city planner in Port A, I have asked him this very question. Answer is not enough runway on the Port A side. I always go through Corpus it seems faster to me.


----------



## texastrout (Sep 19, 2005)

Drove through Port A for several years when I was working on Padre Island. Found that it doesn't take much longer to just go around thru Corpus when I didn't have alot of time. Nice going across ferry if the wife and kids are with you or if you got alot time to blow. No need to take it out for a bridge, even if that was possible. That is called the Port A atmosphere, deal with it.


----------



## AlaskaTex (Mar 9, 2006)

Some of the largest mobile structures ever built were built just west of the ferry at Ingleside. Aker Marine's (formally Baker Marine's and McDermot's) ship yard is at the juncture of the intercoastal canal and the Corpus Christi ship channel. Aker just happens to have the largest land based crane on the Gulf coast sitting on that real estate as well. They have built rigs in that yard that are over 400 feet tall from water line to the highest point. There is not a bridge in the world that high above salt water. 

No doubt some or most of you don't care about the commerce that keeps little towns like Aransas Pass, Ingleside, Portland and others going. Like it not, tourism is a fraction of the economy in that area and the city fathers, ship yard owners, and ship yard workers are not going to just lie down and let a bridge cut them off from the Gulf.

AT


----------



## champjj (Oct 22, 2006)

*There's a very good reason!*

Considering how high the bridge would have to be there is Not enough land on the other side for the bridge to egress. It would be so long it would run out into the gulf.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I think our state tax dollars pay for the DOT run ferry "s".

TH


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*I agree Champ.*

It makes me wonder what would be left of Port A. Like McTrout said, there wouldn't be any room left on the beach, and Port A would be down near the water towers!


champjj said:


> Considering how high the bridge would have to be there is Not enough land on the other side for the bridge to egress. It would be so long it would run out into the gulf.


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

Sure runs up the cost of working on a boat over there. Everybody complains about the travel time. $90.00 an hour mechanic sitting in an a hour ferry line. I have called home several times and said "I will be home 4 hours after I get off the ferry." (3.5 on a good night.)


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> I think our state tax dollars pay for the DOT run ferry "s".
> 
> TH


yup


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I still want to see a picture of a effing bridge. Unless that was just a way to get around the board word censor.


----------



## Loyd (Aug 13, 2009)

Brian Castille said:


> They would not construct a bridge shorter in height than the existing harbor bridge. For that one, the road deck is approximately 140


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

I live here in Port A, my dad works in Ingleside, across the ferry. Almost everyday during the summer, he drives around through corpus. It is somewhere around 50 miles to go around, but is quicker than driving the 14 miles across the ferry. 

About the bridge, they were looking at building a bridge, but that would damper some of the industry we have coming through our port. Port A is an unrestricted height port, and a bridge would end this. In order to make the bridge high enough for floaters to pass safely beneath, the bridge would have to start in the gulf and would come about half way down 361 towards aransas. This would put most of the town underneath the bridge and be an eye sore. 

Same problem with a tunnel. In order to keep the grade at a safe level, the tunnel would also have to start out in the gulf for a straight shot, or would have to pass under the entire city of Port A. Then you would still have to deal with the water table, which is like 6ft here, and storms that would easily flood the tunnel. 

The island is not big enough to support much more growth, on the scale needed to support the tremendous cost of either. 

Alright enough of the pessimistic points: Here's some good news. In case some of yall haven't come across the ferry recently, they are working on putting in some new landings right now. This is for the new ferry that will be much larger and instead of holding 16 vehicles, the new ferries will hold 28 vehicles. I think the plan is to end up with a new fleet of larger ferries, eventually. 

The line is much shorter if you come across before the sun comes up too :slimer:


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

LBS said:


> to be able to pass stuff like this underneath it. So tall, it probably wouldn't ramp off until near the beach.


They should just leave that rig there, so we can catch tuna around it.


----------



## clydeg (Aug 12, 2005)

Instead of building a bridge, I wish they'd just build a marina with a good boat ramp on the Aransas Pass side of the ferries. I've never understood why some of that land that looks to be abandoned (old Fina docks) has never been developed. We spent about 5 weeks in Port A this summer and its getting so over-crowded that it takes away from the enjoyment. And the hour or so wait for the ferries gets old fast.


----------



## animal (May 20, 2004)

If you dont like it....drive through corpus...just a thought


----------



## Cat's Meow (Sep 5, 2006)

*Why No Bridge to Port A?*

The issue of a bridge at Port A has been addressed many times in the past and it has never happened due to a number of issues. Furthermore, improving access to the island would cause our tranquil (at times) isle to be overrun with a quantity of persons that would simply be too great for the existing infrastructure. The ferry system is just fine thankyou.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Cody C said:


> Alright enough of the pessimistic points: Here's some good news. In case some of yall haven't come across the ferry recently, they are working on putting in some new landings right now. This is for the new ferry that will be much larger and instead of holding 16 vehicles, the new ferries will hold 28 vehicles. I think the plan is to end up with a new fleet of larger ferries, eventually.


I had forgotten about that one. I was told 32 car ferries, and I was dubious; 28 makes much more sense.


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

We drag the camper down there every July for a family reunion. On the way down we usually hit the ferry on Thursday around noon. It's usually not bad at that time. But on our way out of town we go around through Corpus. It's a little under an hour difference, which is way shorter than any ferry line I've sat in on a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

A bridge is not economically feasiable. The size alone is a terrific factor andf the port has very large cargo at times.

A tunnel, much the same and it would flood during storms.

Just get to the ferry early, make sure you pit stop before you get there and enjoy the short ride.

...


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Well, I guess I got here late....as usual. I was going to give the simple answer.....*real estate*, but I think that point has been beat to death already along with lots of other good reasons for not building a bridge or tunnel. Besides, it would take away from the charm of this old beach town. When I was young and in my prime, I always enjoyed the ferry ride on my way to the surf. Yeah, the line sucks during the summer, but next time you're there try getting out of your car and check out the dolphins that escort the ferry across the channel and feel the sea spray on your face. In other words.....enjoy the ride! Or go around through Corpus Christi and quit your whining.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

A big ole Amen BullRed...we enjoy the dolphins and even the big reds that circle the piling on both sides. 

Keep the island just the way it is...

swifty


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm there about every 2 weeks. I just do my best to time it to miss the long lines. As others have said you can (I have) drive thru Corpus. Kinda fun to go down even Shoreline Dr. once every couple of years.

However and thinking "outside the box" if the bridge did extend into the Gulf with ramps going back into Port A just think of all the additional STRUCTURE in the water. You could even run lighted walkways along the bottom for fishing.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

If the ferries were truly meant to be part of the PA experience then they should be painted neon like everything else that is awesome there.


----------



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

This link helps me make up my mind about going around or not. It seems to be pretty accurate from my experience.

http://www.cityofportaransas.org/txdot/status.pdf


----------



## wingman (Dec 18, 2006)

Ride a motorcycle-you get to go to the front of the line!


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

Half the fun is watching some big-bad-daddy type cut in line and get sent to the end of the line we he gets to the ferry.
I have never figured out why some people think it is beneath their dignity to wait in line properly.


----------



## dr. redfish (Aug 13, 2008)

I call in advance and ask about the line; if they say over 15 minutes I go through corpus.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

I think us 2coolers should buy the ferry service.

members only [or hot chicks]

no boat or proof of boat ownership, no ferry ride

fishing will be allowed on the ferries,some equipped with lights for night fishing.


----------



## PeteD (Sep 21, 2005)

I don't want a bridge, effing or otherwise.

Part of the charm of Port A are the ferries. I choose my travel times, and rarely have a long wait.

Enjoy "island time".


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

We went to Academy in Corpus today. (I bought the wife some shoes there yesterday, and got the wrong size!) Decided to check out the beach at Port A. Grabbed oyster and shrimp poboys at Moby Dick's, then checked the ferry line. It was all the way down near the DQ on Cotter St. So we head back to Corpus, and I recall the harbor bridge was down to one lane heading back that way yesterday. So we head to 77 to Odem, then back roads to Gregory. Was neat, as we went through the middle of the wind farm there. 70 miles over; 80 miles back!


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

if any one was a dumb as me to read this far, try this trick pull out your smart phone, go on the internet, check out the ferry webcam to judge the traffic, if it is long go around, if not pull up to the ferry and wave, you can catch yourself on the webcam


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

SlickWillie said:


> We went to Academy in Corpus today. *(I bought the wife some shoes there yesterday, and got the wrong size!)* Decided to check out the beach at Port A. Grabbed oyster and shrimp poboys at Moby Dick's, then checked the ferry line. It was all the way down near the DQ on Cotter St. So we head back to Corpus, and I recall the harbor bridge was down to one lane heading back that way yesterday. So we head to 77 to Odem, then back roads to Gregory. Was neat, as we went through the middle of the wind farm there. 70 miles over; 80 miles back!


 I hope you bought 'em too small rather than too big. Every once in a while I buy my wife some clothes that are a little too small. It makes her feel good to know that's how I see her. Not that she's big, cuz she's not at all, but because most women think they are bigger than they really are.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Seems like only yesterday they had the nine car ferries. Ahhhh, the good old days!


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

wingman said:


> Ride a motorcycle-you get to go to the front of the line!


If I could get a hitch and trailer light connections, and some decent torque...


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Bull Red said:


> I hope you bought 'em too small rather than too big.


I wish I would have too!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

SlickWillie said:


> I wish I would have too!


sad3sm LOL sad3sm


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Those $62 an hour ferry captains sure wouldn't be very pleased with a bridge or tunnel. I hear about how its unfeasible because of cost but I sure would like to see what us tax payers are spending to operate the ferry's day after day, year after year. Seems like there could be a tunnel put it that could come up south of town. The one under the ship channel in Mobile seems to go down and back up in a pretty short distance. 

Mike


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

I have a thought on the bridge design... Think of a spiral staircase... Spiral up to 300', or whatever height is desired, in a relatively small radius... Probably 20 mph design speed or less at max grade, come across the channel flat, and spiral back down. I bet it would work. I'd have to check the radius for a 20 mph circle, but I bet it is not that big.

Where do I send my bill?


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

"Winnnebagos and airstreams
All headed north in a line
Friends and relations on a coastal vacation
I sure hope they had a good time.
theyre going back to the places goin back to the race 
theyll come down again theres no doubt 
its the end of the season 
thats a pretty good reason for me to be 
headed down south 

Down at Laguna Madre
Cruisin over the causeway
There's nobody here
the coast is all clear
It's my kind of day on Padre..."

There, Gary P Nunn solved the problem. Don't go when everyone else is there... LOL!

It's all about the real estate and the cost. You'd have to move the 361 causeway over onto Redfish Bay, Start the upslope on the shoreline of the mainland in Aransas Pass, then make the bridge landing half way to Marker 37 down the island to come even close to making it tall enough for those offshore rigs.


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

SlickWillie said:


> I had forgotten about that one. I was told 32 car ferries, and I was dubious; 28 makes much more sense.


About 6 to 8 months ago there were two ferrys out for bid. 28 to 32 vehicle. Proposed cost for each 7 million....They are in the works, and they are working on bulk heads now.


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

warcat said:


> I have a thought on the bridge design... Think of a spiral staircase... Spiral up to 300', or whatever height is desired, in a relatively small radius... Probably 20 mph design speed or less at max grade, come across the channel flat, and spiral back down. I bet it would work. I'd have to check the radius for a 20 mph circle, but I bet it is not that big.
> 
> Where do I send my bill?


I might pay just to watch the suicides by skateboard on that thing.


----------



## McBeast (Sep 17, 2009)

Bridge would never be tall enough, tunnel is too expensive. They are in the process of building new ferries now. Supposed to be ready by 2012 or something like that. Supposedly they will be bigger etc....


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

warcat said:


> I have a thought on the bridge design... Think of a spiral staircase... Spiral up to 300', or whatever height is desired, in a relatively small radius... Probably 20 mph design speed or less at max grade, come across the channel flat, and spiral back down. I bet it would work. I'd have to check the radius for a 20 mph circle, but I bet it is not that big.
> 
> Where do I send my bill?


That would sure be a pain in the arse for big trucks....would have to be a big radius.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

ANYBDYHERE said:


> That would sure be a pain in the arse for big trucks....would have to be a big radius.


Yep. They would never design for 20 mph - maybe 45 mph and the radius would be at least 600' for that, would cover up a HUGE piece of land presently occupied by homes and businesses and would never get built.


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

fishingfred said:


> Then everyone would end up with a fly head!!!!


try mosquito


----------

